# Sticky  Composer Resources...sticky thread



## mikeh375

I've found many an excellent resource for composers online so I thought it might be a good idea to have a sticky thread where any of us can post any useful resources we come across on our internet travels, whether advanced or basic.
Here are some excellent links to classic texts to get things rolling..

First year harmony : complete : Lovelock, William : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive

The Technique And Spirit Of Fugue An Historical Study : George Oldroyd : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive

Harmonic materials of modern music; resources of the tempered scale : Hanson, Howard, 1896-1981 : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive

371 Chorale Harmonisations : JS Bach : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive

The examination fugue : Lovelock, William : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive

Contrapuntal Technique In The Sixteenth Century : Morris, R. O : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive

Harmony : Piston, Walter, 1894-1976 : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive

https://hugoribeiro.com.br/area-restrita/Hindemith-Craft_Musical_Composition.pdf

https://monoskop.org/images/d/da/Schoenberg_Arnold_Fundamentals_of_Musical_Composition_no_OCR.pdf

Orchestration : Piston, Walter, 1894-1976 : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive

Instrumentation and orchestration : Blatter, Alfred, 1937- : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive

Principles of orchestration : with musical examples drawn from his own works : Rimsky-Korsakov, Nikolay, 1844-1908 : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive

Harmony & voice leading : Aldwell, Edward : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive

The definitive cycle of the twelve tone row : Tremblay, George, 1911-1982 : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive

Serial composition : Brindle, Reginald Smith, 1917-2003 : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Try searching on the site above for anything you might be interested in as there is so much more.

Some other sites..

ToneSavvy Music Theory

The Project Gutenberg eBook of Principles of Orchestration, by Nikolay Rimsky-Korsakov

FREE Counterpoint Lovelonfck PDF | PDF

https://andrewhugill.com/OrchestraManual/

Alan Belkin Music

Music Theory Academy - Free Music Theory Lessons

Beyond Borders. Broadening the Artistic Palette of (Composing) Improvisers in Jazz. by Dick de Graaf

Physical modeling of impacts : theory and experiments on contact time and spectral centroid - Ressources

Pôle documentaire

If you haven't been to the ISSUU site then it you'll find it definitely worth a look as there are some excellent scores one can follow. Type something like 'concerto' or 'symphony' into their search function and see what appears....

Lutosławski SYMPHONY No 3


I hope we can build this up into a substantial online reference for all abilities. So if you find anything 'composery' in the technical sense, please post links. DAW or notation software related links and tips are also welcome as they are very much a part of the modern composer's life.


----------



## mikeh375

*NOTATION SOFTWARE*

Here a re some useful links for notation software...

Plug-ins - Notation Central

News Archives - Scoring Notes

sibelius plug-ins

Finale | Write Sheet Music With The Software The Professionals Rely On

Dorico: Music Notation Software

https://www.staffpad.net/


----------



## mikeh375

*BOWING TECHNIQUES....*also see post 20 below.

All 25 Violin Bowing Techniques with Examples & Symbols - Violinspiration

ALL 102 VIOLIN BOWING Techniques and Terms with Examples


----------



## mikeh375

*HARMONY*

Here's a cool site that covers all the basics and more advanced techniques for harmony and voice leading. It comes complete with pdf's and mp3 audio examples from the literature...

Tonal Theory Supplemental Examples

https://moodle.swarthmore.edu/pluginfile.php/554069/mod_resource/content/1/Harmony in Context.pdf

https://monoskop.org/images/8/84/Schoenberg_Arnold_Theory_of_Harmony_1983.pdf

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWYGK4asDMoFPTebRLRqG7A

Something a little less heavy....

Music for Dummies


----------



## mikeh375

*MUSIC PRODUCTION.*

I haven't gone through all of these links but they do look on the face of it, useful for anyone into music production.

Google Scholar

Here's some free links to excellent material...

The Art of music Production

...for computer musicians


----------



## mikeh375

*ORCHESTRATION...*more links in post no.1


Here's Kent Kennan's 'Technique of Orchestration'

https://www.thereelscore.com/PortfolioStuff/PDFFiles/TechniqueOfOrchestration.pdf

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSt_ZRe_mla4tRgYC_GNElQ

Korsakov's classic text for free.....

The Project Gutenberg eBook of Principles of Orchestration, by Nikolay Rimsky-Korsakov


----------



## pkoi

If one's interested in organising pitch sets with set theory, here's a good calculator. I use this often when mapping out ideas for non-triadic chord progressions etc. https://www.mta.ca/pc-set/calculator/pc_calculate.html

However, I suggest reading about set theory in music a bit before using. Allen Forte's _The Structure of Atonal Music_ is a good basic work in understanding the concepts.


----------



## pkoi

Also, if you're interested in spectral analysis and a kind of visual synthesis, SPEAR is an excellent free program. It analyses the overtone series of any given audio file, draws a graphical representation of it and lets you alter it the way you want (stretch the length of audio, change pitch, add or decrease noise, delete some overtones). You can also draw waveforms yourself. SPEAR Homepage


----------



## mikeh375

^^^Nice Pekka. I have Brindle and Perle. I googled the Forte to see if it was available and here it is...

Forte - The Structure of Atonal Music - Free Download PDF

and after more atonal/serial searching...

https://www.collectionscanada.gc.ca/obj/s4/f2/dsk1/tape9/PQDD_0014/NQ40259.pdf

Atonal Composition George Perle PDF | PDF

George Perle’s Twelve–Tone Tonality: Some Developments for CAC using PWGL


----------



## mikeh375

*JSTOR* is well worth joining for access to advanced literature and research. A subsciption service is available to those not affiliated in any way. See here..

JPASS: Individual Subscriptions to JSTOR

_'Established in 1942 by the American Society for Aesthetics, The Journal of Aesthetics and Art Criticism publishes current research articles, special issues, and timely book reviews in aesthetics and the arts. The term "aesthetics," in this connection, is understood to include all studies of the arts and related types of experience from a philosophical, scientific, or other theoretical standpoint. "The arts" are understood broadly to include not only traditional forms such as music, literature, theater, painting, architecture, sculpture, and dance, but also more recent additions such as film, photography, earthworks, performance art, as well as the crafts, decorative arts, digital and electronic production, and various aspects of popular culture'.

Review: [Untitled] on JSTOR_


----------



## mikeh375

*EAR TRAINING*

Perfect Pitch Ear Training Test

Perfect Pitch Test - Do You Have Absolute Pitch?

Courses | Theta Music Trainer: Ear Training and Music Theory


----------



## verandai

Thanks a lot for the info collection!


----------



## mikeh375

*COMPOSING COMPETITIONS.*

Competition for string quartets

Mauricio Kagel Kompositionswettbewerb

COMA

Composer Competitions. Composer Contests. Composer Awards

Contemporary Music Centre

INTERNATIONAL UUNO KLAMI COMPOSITION COMPETITION | Uuno Klami IV - Kansainvälinen sävellyskilpailu EN


----------



## SoloYH

mikeh375 said:


> *ORCHESTRATION*
> 
> Here's Kent Kennan's 'Technique of Orchestration'
> 
> https://www.thereelscore.com/PortfolioStuff/PDFFiles/TechniqueOfOrchestration.pdf


I'm learning so much from here. From what string instruments can/can't do, to suggested chords. :]


----------



## mikeh375

@SoloYH there are other excellent orchestration books in the first post. I'll organise it all a bit more logically sometime.


----------



## SoloYH

mikeh375 said:


> @SoloYH there are other excellent orchestration books in the first post. I'll organise it all a bit more logically sometime.


I definitely plan to read through all of these so I'll send you links if I ever find anything online as well. As a non-strings player, I always wondered what the possibilities were on them. It's really helpful. I love people that want to teach others, you do this purely because you want to help people write better music, which I commend.


----------



## mikeh375

if I can be so bold and you get some time, listen to my Partita Concordia here as I exploited much in the way of multiple stops (chords) as a fundamental aspect of the music. It'll give you an idea of what can be done with excellent players.
Definitely contribute to the thread please. Any discipline and style of composing is welcome, just so long as any links are informative...


----------



## mikeh375

*FILM SCORING. Analysis and Theory*
I'm indebted to Ed Buller on VI-Control for posting this excellent set of YT links..

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6X9nEsddMpYNyxr3ZckjLg/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLKqj9NLaPAYFoowQw3S16g

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCk_jzTmW2Fmfnm70c2kZHpQ

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4ihNhN8iN9QPg2XTxiiPJw

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCidxwMu7WYFqyQAzK9q0ZKg

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUcU3LIi733pxYiVCk7fCvw

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdB6JoL4tb8WnqPYoZigXQA

https://www.youtube.com/user/MusicTheoryTCC/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0uyyx3zo66MW18PRcsn21w/featured

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9JvlTjF4bt0av206TGMcHg

and for budding John Williams types...
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLpx7Ki8jiY0aygL6_d18Pg9XQiVyxeuDA

*Film Score Purchases*

Conductor's/Study Scores

Omni Music Publishing provides quality published music books


----------



## mikeh375

*Musical Samples and Electronic*

University of Iowa Electronic Music Studios

*Musical Observations*...technical.

http://www.musicalobservations.com/publications/index.html

*Brass Band writing*

Writing For Brass Bands


----------



## mikeh375

*String technique*

Violin Technique Videos - Hidersine Orchestral Instruments and Accessories

Cello Technique Videos - Hidersine Orchestral Instruments and Accessories

Double Bass Technique Videos - Hidersine Orchestral Instruments and Accessories

The Modern Double Bass...a superb resource.

Extended Techniques for Cello by Craig Hultgren


----------



## mikeh375

*MULTIPHONICS*

Multiphonics in Music

Multiphonics

Multiphonics for Stringed Instruments: Performance Practice and Research Practice by Ellen Fallowfield....cool site with performed examples.

Sources of Information on Woodwind Multiphonics: An Annotated Bibliography on JSTOR


----------



## mikeh375

*More Theory for free....*

108 exercises in harmonisation (melodies & basses) : Lovelock, William : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive.......Harmonisation of melodies exercise book.

FREE Counterpoint Lovelonfck PDF | PDF.....an excellent treatise on free counterpoint.


----------



## mikeh375

*SPECIES COUNTERPOINT and more......*
The best way to start a composing journey.
Here's YT links that look pretty good with much more at the channel itself..


https://www.youtube.com/@JacobGran


----------

